# Electric Golf Trolleys....



## servergirl (21 May 2006)

I'm a young (ish) golfer and I've a few problems with my back so I wanted to get a Powakaddy - until i saw the price of them.

Are there any good alternatives, Mc Guirks seem to have an Irish made one called golf glider  - anyone any experience of these...

Are the Powakaddys reliable? I've heard mixed reports. The bottom of the range foldable on seems to come in around €400.


----------



## irishgolfer (21 May 2006)

The one that cost 400 euro is called legend and comes in separate pieces so has to be dismantled and assembled each time..It is not as robust as the dearer one.Most people opt for the dearer one,as it is one piece,and folds away easily.Wait for a sale in Mc Guirks as they sometimes have a 20% discount of all items.


----------



## coleen (21 May 2006)

i have a hillbilly and i have it for 3 years and i find it good also friends have a mocad brand and they are happy with it


----------



## joanmul (24 May 2006)

coleen said:
			
		

> i have a hillbilly and i have it for 3 years and i find it good also friends have a mocad brand and they are happy with it


 
You can get the Mocad in Woodies.   Supervalu have an electric one as well that is about €160.   You can't really go wrong with that - I have the Mocad and it's fine.   Have a Frazier as well that Mr Mul. and myself used to use because we played different days but now we sometimes play in the same competitions so I got the mocad because it is quite cheap in comparison to the Frazier.


----------



## gramlab (25 May 2006)

Wife bought me a frazer a few years back. Wouldn't get one again if they gave it for free. On my third battery in 3 1/2 yrs (OK - its prob the battery more than the trolley - DONT buy the big cube type battery - it never seems to have much power, even from fully charged !)


----------



## Bongo (25 May 2006)

My BIL says the Woodies job is the business.

Also 10% off on Thursday if you know an OAP or €5 off €50 in their current brochure.


----------



## justsally (26 May 2006)

Hello Servergirl,

The foldable Powakaddy seems to be the way to go. They are trouble free. True I agree with Irishgolfer on all counts.  McGurks do have good sales from time to time as do Golf Works in Santry. My hubby has a powakaddy and swears *by it*. Some of his friends have other makes, cheaper, and they swear *at them  . *I don't always assume that my hubby knows best  but I would hear him complaining if his golf gear wasn't up to scratch. And btw, he has back trouble too - and the golf doesn't help.  

Happy golfing

Justsally


----------



## servergirl (26 May 2006)

thanks for all the advise guys, may be worth waiting til the next mc guirks sale. seemingly they are getting all the new model powakaddys in very soon (which are about €100 dearer than their equivalent older model) so hopefully there'll be a sale soon. :-D


----------



## tups7 (19 Jul 2006)

I recently purchased the new Powakaddy P5 "All bells and Whistles" golf trolley. It lasted one and a half round and packup up. I took it to a service guy who told me that they are being recalled from the market. Not sure what to get instead.


----------

